# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Gezuar ditelindjen Unejsa

## toni007

*Nje urim special per unejsen qe sote ka ditelindjen.*
*
I uroje nje jet te lumtur dhe suksese kudo.. fate dhe dashuri* 

*Urrime befsh edhe 100 vjece!*

----------


## unejsa

Uaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaau ca nderi shume faleminderit toni007
dhe ti suksese kudo ne jete

----------


## Rreja

*Urime..u befsh 1000 vjetsh*

----------


## aMLe

*Unejsa!Gezuar ditelindjen!U befsh 100 vjec!
Do te te uroja si alem dhe une,te tema ku uronin Milanisten. 
Suksese kudo ku do zemra jote.
*

----------


## unejsa

shume faleminderit per urimet
aMLe po tek tema per Milanisten uro Milanisten jo mua

----------


## aMLe

> aMLe po tek tema per Milanisten uro Milanisten jo mua


*Po-po!Prandaj nuk e bera.*

----------


## unejsa

> *Po-po!Prandaj nuk e bera.*


aaaaa sa i mire qe je

----------


## zogu kosovar

urime ditelindjen unejsa i befsh edhe 100 vjet tjera.

----------


## Matrix

Gezuar Unejsa, qindra pranvera te lumtura  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## aMLe

> aaaaa sa i mire qe je


*E mire. Jena femna*

----------


## *suada*

U befsh 100 vjece! Urime te sinqerta.


Ps: e paske me nje dite me cunin tim ditelindjen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## stern

*Edhe 100
Shendet jeten e gjate dhe vetem gezime
Tu realizofshin te gjitha endrat qe ke
Qendro keshtu si je,je e mbrekullueshme
Me Respekt
Stern*

----------


## bombona

o xot o xot kush ma ka ditelindjen moj muaaaaaa unejsa mu befsh edhe 100 mi.................. tu realizofshin te gjitha deshirat ishalla

----------


## alem_de

http://www.hilberer.com/uploaded_ima...rte-753630.jpg 

Urime per ditlindjen Unejsa:

U befsh 100 vjec.

Shendet,suksese ne studime dhe fat te mbare.

----------


## Mehmet Kosovari

Urime dhe pergezime

i Befsh 1oo vjeq

----------


## tetovarja87

URIME edhe nga une,jetofshi nje jete te gjat me plot gezime,dhe pa brenga.
Zoti ua dhashte ate qe kerkoni,
e ua ruajt ate qe posedoni.

nderimet e mia.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Urime ditlindjen e nderuara Unjesa,Zoti ju shperbleft per te gjitha te mirat qe i beni.

----------


## drague

urime zogu i ?????????

Na u rriten cullt ohej.100

----------


## unejsa

Faleminderit te gjithve per urimet dhe une ju uroj te gjithve nje jet te lumtur dhe pacit vetem harmoni ne cdo momente te jetes tuaj e kalofshit jeten vetem duke qeshur

PS: Alem sa do me behej qefi sikur te isha dhe nje her 19 vjece po cte bej ajo mosh ka disa vjete qe ka ikur

----------


## Dar_di

*Pershendetje Unejsa,

Desha te te uroj nga zemra Gezuar Ditelindjen dhe u befsh 100 vjeç!
Te uroj gjithe te mirat e kesaj bote, fat dhe lumturi kudo ... suksese ne jete dhe paç vetem buzeqeshje dhe gezime.

Te deshiroj nje jete sa me te gjate te mbushur me endrra, deshira dhe realizime.
E festofsh sa me e lumtur dhe sa me bukur kete dite prane te afermeve dhe miqve te tu.

Edhe 100 Unejsa...*

----------

